# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Kem Fanny - Kem truyền thống Pháp ngay tại Sài Gòn

## Fanny ice cream

*Nhắc đến kem Pháp ở thành phố  Hồ Chí Minh thì có lẽ các tín đồ mê ăn kem không thể không biết tới quán kem Fanny Tôn Thất Thiệp tọa lạc tại số 29-31 Tôn Thất Thiệp, phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1* 
_Quán kem Fanny Tôn Thất Thiệp nhìn từ bên ngoài

_
_Cửa vào quán

_
_Bên trong quán

_
_Một góc rất riêng của quán Fanny Tôn Thất Thiệp

_

_Nội thất rất "Pháp"

_


Tuy Quán Fanny chỉ phục vụ kem nhưng các món kem tại đây rất đa dạng bởi vì nó mang phong cách ẩm thực của Pháp – không chỉ ngon mà còn được trang trí rất cầu kì và đẹp mắt
_Lẩu kem truyền thống ở Fanny

_


Về chất lượng kem thì với nguồn nguyên liệu hảo hạng được chọn lựa kĩ lưỡng trong và ngoài nước cộng với một dây chuyền kem sản xuất hiện đại, Kem Fanny luôn tự hào là sản phẩm không những được đánh giá cao về chất lượng mà còn đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, đặc biệt là về vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm
_Món big share

_


Điểm khác biệt của Fanny là luôn luôn đổi mới mình, chính vì vậy mà Fanny luôn cho ra mắt các “món kem mới mỗi tháng” và những món kem vào các dịp đặc biệt như “tết sum vầy” cho dịp Tết vừa qua hay mới đây nhất là “robot trái cây” cho ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi. 
_Kem cho ngày 1-6

_


Ngoài ra, nét đặc trưng của kem Fanny còn là Buffet kem vào mỗi thứ 6 đầu tháng  tại Fanny Tôn Thất Thiệp và thứ 6 của tuần thứ ba tại Fanny Xuân Thủy được đông đảo tín đồ hâm mộ kem biết tới.

*Các cửa hàng tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh*
1.      29-31 Tôn Thất Thiệp, Phường Bén Nghé, Quận 1, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
2.      Vincom Center – tầng B3, 27 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
3.      22 Phạm Hồng Thái, Quận 1, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
4.      63 Xuân Thủy, Quận 2, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
5. 1/1 Trường Chinh, phường Tây Thạnh, Tân Phú, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
_Cửa hàng tại Hà Nội_
1.      51 Lý Thường Kiệt, Quận Hoàn Kiếm (mở cửa vào ngày 15/7)

_Website_: Fanny Ice Cream

_Facebook_: https://www.facebook.com/FannyJointStockCompany

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Bên trong lẫn bên ngoài đều nuột cả
Kết rồi đấy

----------


## saohoa

Không gian tuyệt quá
Đúng kiểu Pháp

----------


## Fanny ice cream

Update thêm hình của cửa hàng kem Fanny Xuân Thủy

Fanny Xuân Thủy hiện tại là cửa hàng duy nhất có cả phòng máy lạnh và sân vườn ngoài trời trong chuỗi cửa hàng của Fanny

Ngoài ra ở đây còn có 1 khoảng sân dành cho các bé trong gia đình tha hồ vui chơi 

_Cổng vào và khoảng sân bên ngoài

_




_Bên trong cửa hàng

_
_Địa chỉ: 63 Xuân Thủy, Thảo Điền, Quận 2_

----------


## Fanny ice cream

_Update hình cửa hàng Fanny Phạm Hồng Thái_









*Địa chỉ:* _22 Phạm Hồng Thái, Quận 1_

----------

